# Power Cord Seems Short On My Ob...yours??



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

My TT power cord is only like 12-15' long. It seems short to me. I had to get an extention to camp the first time last year in the heat. Just wondering.







Thanks !


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The power cord that came in our 03 25rss is 25-30 feet long. I replaced it with a 50' twistlock park power kit. Did you buy your TT new? James


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

n2striper said:


> My TT power cord is only like 12-15' long. It seems short to me. I had to get an extention to camp the first time last year in the heat. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, mine was too short as well. Or so I thought...

One of my recent mods was to replace the attached power cord with the Marinco ParkPower Conversion Kit. Once I got into the job I found that the power cord was knotted up so bad inside the cubby hole that I would never have been able to extend it out all the way.

You should check the power cord storage area in your TT for a similar problem.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i had the same problem as Airboss. seemed short once in a while then one day very short. opened up the storage area and it was looped through itself. bought the parkpower conversion. it's a really good mod.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Airboss said:


> My TT power cord is only like 12-15' long. It seems short to me. I had to get an extention to camp the first time last year in the heat. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, mine was too short as well. Or so I thought...

One of my recent mods was to replace the attached power cord with the Marinco ParkPower Conversion Kit. Once I got into the job I found that the power cord was knotted up so bad inside the cubby hole that I would never have been able to extend it out all the way.

You should check the power cord storage area in your TT for a similar problem.
[/quote]

Knotted cord is the answer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> My TT power cord is only like 12-15' long. It seems short to me. I had to get an extention to camp the first time last year in the heat. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, mine was too short as well. Or so I thought...

One of my recent mods was to replace the attached power cord with the Marinco ParkPower Conversion Kit. Once I got into the job I found that the power cord was knotted up so bad inside the cubby hole that I would never have been able to extend it out all the way.

You should check the power cord storage area in your TT for a similar problem.
[/quote]

Knotted cord is the answer.
[/quote]

X2.... I had a similar problem. cord was twisted/kinked in the storage cubby.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

All Outbacks are unique in their own special way... it's OK!









MaeJae









ps... my vote is for a twisted/knot


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Where is the access to the electrical cord storage so that I can untwist it? I'm in a 21 RS.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

samvalaw said:


> Where is the access to the electrical cord storage so that I can untwist it? I'm in a 21 RS.


Your 21 should be the same as our 23. Remove the drawer just below the panty, and that will give you access.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Somedays mine is long, other days it snaggs on the electrical box inside the compartment and is short.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Yes, mine was too short as well. Or so I thought...
> 
> One of my recent mods was to replace the attached power cord with the Marinco ParkPower Conversion Kit.


Agree with doing this mod. Really makes hooking up to power a snap and you never have to worry out a tangled cord again.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

In a 21 RS you can access it by removing the drawer under the pantry


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Agree with doing this mod. Really makes hooking up to power a snap and you never have to worry out a tangled cord again.


Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Agree with doing this mod. Really makes hooking up to power a snap and you never have to worry out a tangled cord again.


Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?
[/quote]

Yes, you will reuse the existing cord.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I discovered my cord was caught on the junction box inside. Once I freed it up it extended quite nicely. I thought about the mod everyone has done but couldn't figure out where I was going to transport the cord. For me it was a waste of good storage space. What I did was took the round plastic fitting the cord passes through, off. I replaced it with a lockable square door. This mod not only allows me to access the cord easily, it also allows me to spot any snags AND gives me a bunch of additional storage space.

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I discovered my cord was caught on the junction box inside. Once I freed it up it extended quite nicely. I thought about the mod everyone has done but couldn't figure out where I was going to transport the cord. For me it was a waste of good storage space. What I did was took the round plastic fitting the cord passes through, off. I replaced it with a lockable square door. This mod not only allows me to access the cord easily, it also allows me to spot any snags AND gives me a bunch of additional storage space.
> 
> Reverie


Pictures???


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I discovered my cord was caught on the junction box inside. Once I freed it up it extended quite nicely. I thought about the mod everyone has done but couldn't figure out where I was going to transport the cord. For me it was a waste of good storage space. What I did was took the round plastic fitting the cord passes through, off. I replaced it with a lockable square door. This mod not only allows me to access the cord easily, it also allows me to spot any snags AND gives me a bunch of additional storage space.
> 
> Reverie


Pictures???
[/quote]

AGREE! Would LOVE to see some pics of this mod! Definitly one I would be interested in doing.

Kos


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?


Yes, you will reuse the existing cord.
[/quote]

And is that the twist-lock type as is used on boats, or do you just not have problems with it falling off?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?


Yes, you will reuse the existing cord.
[/quote]

And is that the twist-lock type as is used on boats, or do you just not have problems with it falling off?
[/quote]

I don't know what they use on boats, but it does twist/lock so it has never fallen off.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?


Yes, you will reuse the existing cord.
[/quote]

And is that the twist-lock type as is used on boats, or do you just not have problems with it falling off?
[/quote]
Dan, I think it is the same as on boats (I won't promise though). I did the mod on my pop up and loved it. Not yet on the OB yet, but just need to think about things a bit more.....








Campingworld in Bellville usually has the kits in stock which include the retrofit for the trailer and the end for the cord once you cut it off. Probably a 30 minute job to do if everything is easily accessible. Last I checked they were ~$80. You do need a place to put the cord afterward though....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Did you just put a new 30-amp end on the supplied cord that was no longer needed?


Yes, you will reuse the existing cord.
[/quote]

And is that the twist-lock type as is used on boats, or do you just not have problems with it falling off?
[/quote]
Dan, I think it is the same as on boats (I won't promise though). I did the mod on my pop up and loved it. Not yet on the OB yet, but just need to think about things a bit more.....








Campingworld in Bellville usually has the kits in stock which include the retrofit for the trailer and the end for the cord once you cut it off. Probably a 30 minute job to do if everything is easily accessible. Last I checked they were ~$80. You do need a place to put the cord afterward though....
[/quote]

In my Outback the benefits were huge to do this mod. Once complete (2 mods) I know have a GREAT step/storage box where the old small (non accessible) box was. Here is a picture of the new step/box.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Went camping last weekend and did the usual push/pull on the cable(done it many times bfore) and wha-la!! The rest of the cord comes out.







Thanks for the pics and info.You guys are the bomb.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

n2striper said:


> Went camping last weekend and did the usual push/pull on the cable(done it many times bfore) and wha-la!! The rest of the cord comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it finally came out for you. How much was in there that you did have access to before?


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Went camping last weekend and did the usual push/pull on the cable(done it many times bfore) and wha-la!! The rest of the cord comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it finally came out for you. How much was in there that you did have access to before?
[/quote]

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but this type hookup was standard equipment on my first TT (SOB). I had continual problems with getting the cord attached just so, so that it would not lose the power connection. After one night in a campground, when I could not get the power to come on at all, a buddy of mine and I took the whole thing apart, only to find a loose connection internally in the unit mounted to the TT. After using that attachable yellow ended cord and storing it and retrieving it, I am VERY happy with the arrangement on my 21 RS. I can easily access the power cord storage compartment under my below the pantry door. IMO, I like this better AND have easier access if there is a loose connection


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kycamper said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but this type hookup was standard equipment on my first TT (SOB). I had continual problems with getting the cord attached just so, so that it would not lose the power connection. After one night in a campground, when I could not get the power to come on at all, a buddy of mine and I took the whole thing apart, only to find a loose connection internally in the unit mounted to the TT. After using that attachable yellow ended cord and storing it and retrieving it, I am VERY happy with the arrangement on my 21 RS. *I can easily access the power cord storage compartment under my below the pantry door. *IMO, I like this better AND have easier access if there is a loose connection


Did you remove the factory step/box and build something else? I really like how mine is now...can't ever imagine not having it this way.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im not sold on the Marinco mod.... Maybe its from years of hauling around 2 50' 30A cords seperately on our boat. Everytime we arrive in a marina for the night id get them out of storage, screw them in to the boat and route them over to the power box. I was so happy to know the powercord just pushed in to its own storage on the OB.

Im not sure of the fittings your all using with this mod on the OB but in marine use they pushed on to the boat, twisted 1/4 turn then had a threaded ring that screwed on to the boat to hold the power cord from coming off. If i did it with my OB this is the type id get just cause i wouldnt want to run the risk of it coming off. I can dig a picture up if anyone needs one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Im not sure of the fittings your all using with this mod on the OB but in marine use they pushed on to the boat, twisted 1/4 turn then had a threaded ring that screwed on to the boat to hold the power cord from coming off. If i did it with my OB this is the type id get just cause i wouldnt want to run the risk of it coming off. I can dig a picture up if anyone needs one.


Same thing..you can see where I have to make a slight twist to lock the plug into the outlet (with the outer ring)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Im not sure of the fittings your all using with this mod on the OB but in marine use they pushed on to the boat, twisted 1/4 turn then had a threaded ring that screwed on to the boat to hold the power cord from coming off. If i did it with my OB this is the type id get just cause i wouldnt want to run the risk of it coming off. I can dig a picture up if anyone needs one.


Same thing..you can see where I have to make a slight twist to lock the plug into the outlet (with the outer ring)









[/quote]
OK, i like that twist and lock portion. On the boat there was an additional ring that threaded about 12 turns on to the outer fitting as well. But this looks a lot easier. Plus on a boat you dont want any risk of dropping a live 120v 30A line into the water. thus the additional threaded ring i suppose.

I like it .... looks clean.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> OK, i like that twist and lock portion. On the boat there was an additional ring that threaded about 12 turns on to the outer fitting as well. But this looks a lot easier. Plus on a boat you dont want any risk of dropping a live 120v 30A line into the water. thus the additional threaded ring i suppose.
> 
> I like it .... looks clean.


Going to be adding it this weekend?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> OK, i like that twist and lock portion. On the boat there was an additional ring that threaded about 12 turns on to the outer fitting as well. But this looks a lot easier. Plus on a boat you dont want any risk of dropping a live 120v 30A line into the water. thus the additional threaded ring i suppose.
> 
> I like it .... looks clean.


I know exactly what black plastic ring you're talking about on the Marinco shore power cords. 
Yep, they are a PITA, especially when they are located about ankle height while you're all bent over at the waist trying to get the thing to thread and screw on.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mine came with the twist-lock and threaded lock ring, which can be a pain to get started sometimes. However, it fastens near the rear, and a lot of the electric boxes are near the front of the site. One too many times I came up a foot short and had to use my 10 ga extension cord and adapter, so the other day I bought a 30', 30 amp extension. That much more weight and volume to store. I won't use it a lot, so may bury it in a compartment somewhere with the knowledge that when I do need it, I will have to excavate it.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> Mine came with the twist-lock and threaded lock ring, which can be a pain to get started sometimes. However, it fastens near the rear, and a lot of the electric boxes are near the front of the site. One too many times I came up a foot short and had to use my 10 ga extension cord and adapter, so the other day I bought a 30', 30 amp extension. That much more weight and volume to store. I won't use it a lot, so may bury it in a compartment somewhere with the knowledge that when I do need it, I will have to excavate it.
> 
> Sluggo


Of the 7-8 times I've camped where there is power, I've had to use second 30amp extension cord a few times. Guess it is nice just knowing it is there if/when I need it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The biggest advantage I would like to do the power cord change is that the ants do not have a direct path into the TT up the cord, they would get stopped at the connection.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> The biggest advantage I would like to do the power cord change is that the ants do not have a direct path into the TT up the cord, they would get stopped at the connection.


thats a good point. those darn ants.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> The biggest advantage I would like to do the power cord change is that the ants do not have a direct path into the TT up the cord, they would get stopped at the connection.


thats a good point. those darn ants.








[/quote]

Ants? Never had any in my Outback.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Ants marching....into the TT.....not good! I guess I yanked about 8-12' MORE out? Just thankful. I need to get one of those protector thingy's though. I do like the twist lock deal. Thanks!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> OK, i like that twist and lock portion. On the boat there was an additional ring that threaded about 12 turns on to the outer fitting as well. But this looks a lot easier. Plus on a boat you dont want any risk of dropping a live 120v 30A line into the water. thus the additional threaded ring i suppose.
> 
> I like it .... looks clean.


I know exactly what black plastic ring you're talking about on the Marinco shore power cords. 
Yep, they are a PITA, especially when they are located about ankle height while you're all bent over at the waist trying to get the thing to thread and screw on.








[/quote]



> *n2striper
> 
> *Posted Today, 06:04 PM Ants marching....into the TT.....not good! I guess I yanked about 8-12' MORE out? Just thankful. I need to get one of those protector thingy's though. I do like the twist lock deal. Thanks!!!


Ya know you guys don't make it easy.... 
I am really trying hard to not get in trouble before I log off!

MaeJae


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> OK, i like that twist and lock portion. On the boat there was an additional ring that threaded about 12 turns on to the outer fitting as well. But this looks a lot easier. Plus on a boat you dont want any risk of dropping a live 120v 30A line into the water. thus the additional threaded ring i suppose.
> 
> I like it .... looks clean.


I know exactly what black plastic ring you're talking about on the Marinco shore power cords. 
Yep, they are a PITA, especially when they are located about ankle height while you're all bent over at the waist trying to get the thing to thread and screw on.








[/quote]



> *n2striper
> 
> *Posted Today, 06:04 PM Ants marching....into the TT.....not good! I guess I yanked about 8-12' MORE out? Just thankful. I need to get one of those protector thingy's though. I do like the twist lock deal. Thanks!!!


Ya know you guys don't make it easy.... 
I am really trying hard to not get in trouble before I log off!

MaeJae








[/quote]

Oh, come on, Mae Jae. Let'er fly!

Sluggo


----------

